# Downloading Firefox



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

I went to site listed in this forum for firefox 1.0 and clicked on the latest folder, it opened to a bunch of other folders and I don't know what to click on...not very user friendly. Could someone give me step by step intructs?

Feeling really dumb right now and I'm the geek of the family and was raised in a family of geeks and computer geniuses (can you tell I don't fall in the last category?)

[Edited on 2/2/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 27, 2005)

Go here 

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

and click on the "Free Download" link in the top right hand corner


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

In case anyone is interested, it appears that there was some improvement in the speed (both of loading and rendering) of Firefox since the 1.0 release. If you know how to handle beta releases, and won't get bent out of shape if you mess up your Firefox installation (which would mean you need to uninstall and reinstall Firefox), you can download and install one of the "nightly" builds. Nightlies are relatively stable new releases. Some are more stable than others. It appears that the build from 1/11/2005 is the best combination of stability and improved performance. You can get it:

http://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/nightly/2005-01-11-08-trunk/

Before you do anything (and in any event) I suggest you download the MozBackup tool to backup your settings.

http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/soubory/14/MozBackup-1.4-ENG.exe


----------

